# Switch leg in switch box



## MarcDuke (Dec 22, 2010)

Hey guys
I'm adding a center light in my kids room and I'm having a brain fart! I open the switch box and I have a switch leg. The room only has switched outlets currently. So I ran a leg up to the light from the box. The white is hot in the switch box. Can I use the white as the feed. And tie in the black from my light? Then I have no neutral. Or splice the black from the original switch leg. Confused


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

MarcDuke said:


> Hey guys
> I'm adding a center light in my kids room and I'm having a brain fart! I open the switch box and I have a switch leg. The room only has switched outlets currently. So I ran a leg up to the light from the box. The white is hot in the switch box. Can I use the white as the feed. And tie in the black from my light? Then I have no neutral. Or splice the black from the original switch leg. Confused


How is the light going to work without the grounded conductor:blink:

You need to run a 3wire to your light


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

You have to find the receptacle where that switch leg originates. Open that up and make some changes. If you don't know what changes to make you shouldn't be doing this. Ignore the three wire remark from Harry.


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

you have a hot and a switch leg return 2 wires comming from your receptacle that is controled by this switch. Find the receptacle that is switched and change the white wire going to the switch into a neutral and the black wire going to he switch into a hot .


----------



## hooch (Sep 18, 2010)

it's called a dead end switch


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

MarcDuke said:


> Hey guys
> I'm adding a center light in my kids room and I'm having a brain fart! I open the switch box and I have a switch leg. The room only has switched outlets currently. So I ran a leg up to the light from the box. The white is hot in the switch box. Can I use the white as the feed. And tie in the black from my light? Then I have no neutral. Or splice the black from the original switch leg. Confused


*Clears throat* You really an electrician?

Take the switched receptacle apart and convert that switch loop to hot and neutral to the switchbox, and go from there. Done all the time when adding paddle fans and such to rooms that used to have only switched receptacles.


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> How is the light going to work without the grounded conductor:blink:
> 
> You need to run a 3wire to your light


Too much drinking last night?


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

MDShunk said:


> *Clears throat* You really an electrician?


The last guy I had working for me used to tell me all the time that he's not a "helper", he's a "professional electrician" and he's worth "way more.". In reply to all three I would ask him to explain a switch loop, and then draw it. He never could.


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

B W E said:


> The last guy I had working for me used to tell me all the time that he's not a "helper", he's a "professional electrician" and he's worth "way more.". In reply to all three I would ask him to explain a switch loop, and then draw it. He never could.


I'd be willing to bet he wasn't even a "pipetrician" :jester::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> *Clears throat* You really an electrician?


+1





MDShunk said:


> Take the switched receptacle apart and convert that switch loop to hot and neutral to the switchbox, and go from there. Done all the time when adding paddle fans and such to rooms that used to have only switched receptacles.


Done this more times than I care to remember. Lots of 50's & 60's homes around me and that was SOP back then.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

electricmanscott said:


> You have to find the receptacle where that switch leg originates. Open that up and make some changes. If you don't know what changes to make you shouldn't be doing this. Ignore the three wire remark from Harry.


Wrong.:no:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

B W E said:


> Too much drinking last night?


I can't remember.

But that post is from 9 days ago..


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Mr Rewire said:


> you have a hot and a switch leg return 2 wires comming from your receptacle that is controled by this switch. Find the receptacle that is switched and change the white wire going to the switch into a neutral and the black wire going to he switch into a hot .


Sounds like an Amazing Kreskin operation.


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

MarcDuke said:


> Hey guys
> I'm adding a center light in my kids room and I'm having a brain fart! I open the switch box and I have a switch leg. The room only has switched outlets currently. So I ran a leg up to the light from the box. The white is hot in the switch box. Can I use the white as the feed. And tie in the black from my light? Then I have no neutral. Or splice the black from the original switch leg. Confused


 


Tie the microwave into the stove circuit. The stove circuit is 240 volts. That is what you need to operate your microwave correctly. I bet that your hot dogs are taking too long to cook in the microwave, aren't they. Talk to one of the home improvement experts at your local home dpeot or Lowes. They can explain how to do this and provide you with all of the materials required to complete the project.

Problem solved, next question please! 

You don't seem to want to accept the fact you're dealing with an expert in guerrilla warfare, with a man who's the best, with guns, with knives, with his bare hands. A man who's been trained to ignore pain, ignore weather, to live off the land, to eat things that would make a billy goat puke. In Vietnam my job was to dispose of enemy personnel. To kill! Period! Win by attrition.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Why bother to pay some professional ? You can just come here and ask !

Wise up people


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Damn it, the dirtbag wired the bedroom to the 2002 code and he painted the white wire with a blue sharpie real good. Now I know you cannot re-identify an identified wire to a white, but can you re-identify a re-identified wire to white?


----------



## Mike in Canada (Jun 27, 2010)

macmikeman said:


> Damn it, the dirtbag wired the bedroom to the 2002 code and he painted the white wire with a blue sharpie real good. Now I know you cannot re-identify an identified wire to a white, but can you re-identify a re-identified wire to white?


 You *used* to be able to, but then they stopped making liquid "Wite-Out" and the world went dark.


:jester:


----------



## electric_avenue (Aug 7, 2010)

Mike in Canada said:


> You *used* to be able to, but then they stopped making liquid "Wite-Out" and the world went dark.
> 
> 
> :jester:


That wasn't even funny. :no:


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> Wrong.:no:


At least you can admit it. :thumbsup:


----------



## All-Circuits (May 31, 2011)

Gee wiz, I wonder what type of outlet box he's gonna use for that fan next?


----------

